# No more canning debates allowed



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Although I understand some are only concerned with other's safety, please refrain from criticizing, debating, or arguing canning methods or what should or should not be canned. 

If you wish to take issue with an item being canned or the method used, please simply say, "that method (or item) is not recommended for canning" and post a link referencing your concern. *Educate with links to facts -- not through argument, debate, or taking issue with another person's choices or beliefs.*

Please remember and respect that methods used by others may not be your methods. There are people who swear by the old ways or of an alternative method and also have very valid arguments for each side. If you do canning, you assume all risks anyway, no matter which method or ingredients you choose.


----------

